# Memory Lane Swap Pictures by Howard Gordon 2 of 2



## Howard Gordon (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 16, 2015)

thanks for the pictures howard gordon good picture of don and duke looks like don had some good stuff to sell also i do not the gentlman beside the kratted bicycle . i have bought a few things over the years from him always a good guy to deel with  from bicycle larry


----------

